# 1940 Huffman Firestone Airflyte



## Jay81 (Mar 4, 2018)

Here's one of my newest additions to my collection. 1940 Huffman built Firestone Airflyte with the big lit tank.
This particular bike has the ultra rare see through tank lol. Looking for opinions on this. I will NOT restore this bike, as I like them original. But as you can see the tank has some major rust damage. Should I leave it as is, or find someone who knows what they're doing and is good at sheet metal repair and get it fixed and blend the patina?

I will likely end up leaving it as is but do like the idea of making the tank whole again.
Other than that I plan on straightening the fork and servicing the bearings and hubs. Probably put a set of chain treads on it.
And I would like to eventually find the correct rack. I've done my research and I know that won't be easy or cheap.


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow! That's a cool bike! I vote for leave the tank...


----------



## mike j (Mar 4, 2018)

Although I'm usually in the can't leave it alone camp. I like the overall look of this bike. It has that "been through the war" or "just nipped by a great white" look to it. IMHO do everything you want but don't touch the tank for a while at least. Good luck & have fun, great bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd see how @ranman went about getting his BB repaired. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd leave the tank alone. It looks cool as it is.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 5, 2018)

In this case I would fix the tank and patina paint the repair area.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 5, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> In this case I would fix the tank and patina paint the repair area.




I'm with you on that idea, blending paint and patina is a fairly fun project.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 5, 2018)

Another twist on the re work could be to make the "patch" fairly reversible as opposed to breaking out the hammer and torch... A glued in fiberglass section could do it....


----------



## removed (Mar 6, 2018)

WONDERFUL FIND


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2018)

LEAVE IT BE!


----------

